# ifinder hunt c vs vista cx ??



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

I haven't been on this thread before,but i got a vista cx from santa and was thinking of returning it for the ifinder hunt c . any trhoughts or reviews on the ifinder before i trade up for it?? new to the gps world mostly want it for hunting ,quad riding and motorcycle. i see that garmin has a lot of acc that you can get but, i like the "scout mode" that the ifinder has to offer with voice /mp3. thanks all,,anthony


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

a Garmin man, BUT there are many good GPS units out there. I know very little about the iFinders. Check them out and make sure they will do what you want them to and then "go for it".


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I have a iFinder H2Oc and it is the best one I have ever owned. I am on my third GPS now. I can put the Navionics chips in this one, download charts to SD cards, store tons of routes and waypoints. You would not be dissapointed in this line.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Hunt4Ever said:


> I have a iFinder H2Oc and it is the best one I have ever owned. I am on my third GPS now..........


What were the other two?

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hunt4Ever said:


> I have a iFinder H2Oc and it is the best one I have ever owned.





hitechman said:


> What were the other two?
> 
> Steve


:evilsmile

* Garmins!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

j/k


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I've only had Garmins myself. I'm not sure what the "scout mode" does. I've done a lot of scouting with my eTrex's and my current one, a 60CSX, has been a great tool for me to do so. I think there's pros and cons to each, you just have to see what fits your needs the most.


----------



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

the scout mode lets you set zones and perimeters. i like the icons and the voice notes you can put on the hunt c. i know that the vista cx is a nice unit but the hunt has those other optins that i like also.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like you're really interested in that model. I say get it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

M1Garand said:


> Sounds like you're really interested in that model. I say get it.



Depends on what you like !
M1's had the typical luck of most Garmin users , I've _not_ owned any Garmin machines - but as far as most users that have - they are very well satisfied with the function and performance of the unit they own. 
There's certainly NOTHING wrong with that ! 
I guess the bottom line is ; if you like the feature set of options a certain unit offers , and the performance per dollar value - you see justified - is in your price range ~ well , there really ISN'T any reason you shouldn't scoop it up for yourself.

The Humminbird units of yesterday were really poorly built and they had a typically 'bad' image among fisherman and fairly high frequency of repair - but today the company has an innovative , reliable , easy to "use and mantain" product which like Lowrance , offer an extended warranty for some m0' money.
I'd recommend either unit , but I have not used any Humminbirds for some years - and boy are they serious about having some "Marine Electronics" share. I am as ready to recommend Humminbird as Lowrance - and I AM a Lowrance kinda guy. I'd bet anybody out there that whatever brand it is that you buy - you thoroughly read and understand MOST , if not _the entire_ owners' manual.... I am pretty sure if I'd have bought a Garmin , I'd be perfectly happy with it - but _that's providing_ that I'd never learned most of the Lowrance Menu Options!
:evilsmile
Garmin wouldn't have the marketshare and following they do - if they had not been churning out a good quality product , you don't stay in business making unhappy customers. It just impressed me the Lowrance Software Engineers have taken the time to make available Emulators to "virtually" play with the products.... I think other OEM's would be wise if they also offered Product Emulators - that would heat up the competition just a bit!
:yikes:
At first I didn't like my 787c2's functions as much as my Lowrance - but there's HALF the pages in the Humminbirds' manual - a TESTAMENT to the ease of use. Sure an LMS332c will do more as far as customizable options are concerned , but they will both Navigate to L/L Positions nicely as well as show you great detail on your Sonar Soundings - - they BOTH do exactly the same job fine and you've no reason to doubt much about brand names , all major brands are fairly decent. I've seen plenty of Garmins pinned to some big water craft out there and , you know when you can afford a big boat - you can afford good electronics at the helm - I think *that's a statement* , I hope everyone concurs...



If it's got the features you enjoy ~ put da' sMacKd0WN oooonnn it.


*R


*


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well said. I am a Garmin man only because I *"WAS"* a Magellan type of guy 10+ years ago. My Magellan unit took a krap and the company basically told me to "get lost", so I obliged them (and haven't been back since--bad experience = go elsewhere). They may be just fine today, but why would I even want to take that chance?

I tried a Garmin GPSr and liked it. Customer service has been pleasant, and at this point I have no reason to try anything else. At that time Lowrance wasn't even selling GPS stuff (but all of my sonar units have been Lowrance, and I have been more than satisfied with them).

NOW--are there other brands out there that are "just as good" or "better"? Probably, but I'm not willing to take that chance ($$$) at this point.

From my observations (no real proof) I have found the following (I'm talking *handhelds* here):
1) a majority of our armed services (that use low priced units--not talking about those $5-$6,000 jobs--heard some of them are accurate to .25 meters) personnal use a Garmin. I don't think we'd want one of these steering a cruise missle.
2) a large majority of geocachers use the Garmin units.
3) those that fish use the Lowrance brand.
4) those that only hunt/hike (no fishin') have a wide variety of brands--I couldn't even guess which brand would win here.
5) anyone that has a unit for one of the above tends to use it for any other of the above they may participate in.
6) not many own 2 different brands of GPSr's (at the same time). It would be interesting to hear from these people.
7) anyone who owns a GPSr and is happy with it, is probably unaware (including me) just how good some of the other units may be.
8) word of mouth sells more units than any advertising.
9) a big deciding factor is the type/quality/updatedness of available maps.
10) size does count (but we all knew that anyhow)!!
11) when you're not in first place you try harder or quit (yes, IMHO, Garmin is getting rather complacent and assuming)

Some brands have come and gone, and I have heard horror stories about some as well (Cobra). One pretty much gets what they pay for.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

hitechman said:


> .........
> 
> 7) anyone who owns a GPSr and is happy with it, is probably unaware (including me) just how good some of the other units may be.
> .........
> ...


Aye , item number seven is indeed soooooooooo true for ALL of us , except maybe guys like Allen Tarvid!
I have two different brands of GPS/Sonar side-by-side .
My old Eagle AccuNav is worlds away from my LMS color combo - but the menus are vaguely familiar - when I got my Humminbird - I was learning french while lost in mexico....LOL!


I don't get it.
I sold & warranty-serviced Cobra back in the early eighties in the shoppe I used to work for ~ IT _*simply amazes me *_that Cobra STILL is in business....
They sucked then - and it sounds like that's STILL the same....
:lol:

So , *mich-hunter* .... let us know what you decide to do - huh , Anthony??
:coolgleam

Robert


BTW~
I love these both.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> I sold & warranty-serviced Cobra back in the early eighties in the shoppe I used to work for ~ IT _*simply amazes me *_that Cobra STILL is in business....


Not Cobra GPS units.....you must be referring to CB radios. System was not up for civilian use until the mid-90's.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ANYTHING *Cobra* sucked... that was my point.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

A lot of good points. Though my experience is with Garmin, I have no doubts Magellan or Lowrance can do what I need also. I'm just used to how they work and am familiar with them. I think for someone making a choice of GPS, it really boils down to the features they desire, usablity, fit and feel for them.


----------

